# Top beak shorter



## Carolina Bird (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey pigeon guys, I have finally decided that my feral baby is not Mildred but is now offically Milton. Yes, Milton is part of the family now and has made a trip with hubby, Baby the Quaker and myself down to the Florida Keys and back. I have a question since I am only familiar with Quaker birds and how their beaks keep growing back after I file them down.... does a pigeon's beak also grow back? I have noticed that Milton's top beak is a little shorter than the bottom beak. I think this may be the reason why some times it may take him a couple of trys to pick up a seed and get it down. Other than that Milton is growing up and acting like a little man. I'm thinking about getting him a friend so he will have another pigeon to relate to. Will this make Milton become less close to my husband and me if he is able to bond with another pigeon? I want to thank all of the pigeon folks for all the support you guys gave me when I first found Milton. Thanks again!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Carolina Bird said:


> Hey pigeon guys, I have finally decided that my feral baby is not Mildred but is now offically Milton. Yes, Milton is part of the family now and has made a trip with hubby, Baby the Quaker and myself down to the Florida Keys and back. I have a question since I am only familar with Quaker birds and how their beaks keep growing back after I file them down.... does a pigeon's beak also grow back? I have noticed that Milton's top beak is a little shorter than the bottom beak. I think this may be the reason why some times it may take him a couple of trys to pick up a seed and get it down. Other than that Milton is growing up and acting like a little man. I'm thinking about getting him a friend so he will have another pigeon to relate to. Will this make Milton become less close to my husband and me if he is able to bond with another pigeon? I want to thank all of the pigeon folks for all the support you guys gave me when I first found Milton. Thanks again!



There may be an issue related to beak growth,even mites. I don't see it my homers, but I have in my rehab birds but it is usually the top beak. I have used baby nail clippers and/or a file, you can pretty much see where the new growth ends. They have hard time cleaning and pruning their feathers, also with long beak issue.

Another pigeon will be nice company for Milton, and yes they can bond. If he is a male he will do well with a hen, but then they probably will mate and then you will have eggs and babies too...if you want.


----------

